# What Are Hets And Hypos



## scottyboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I am about to buy my first snake and was a bit confuzzed around hets and hypos could someone please explain?

Kind Regards

Scott


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi
Hets are animals that carry the gene for something but don't actually show the trait themselves. For instance if you had a normal (carolina) cornsnake Het snow then the snake you had would look like a normal cornsnake. However if you mated your snake to another snake that either had a het for snow or was a visual snow then there would be a chance that you would get snow babys in the clutch. Its all about dominent and rescessive genes and can get very confusing. 
For your first snake you shouldn't be thinking about breeding so buying something that is het will mean that your just paying more for the animal your getting. 
Hope that helps


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Hypos are to do with what colour they are. Hets is the genetic trait they will or can pass on throught breeding. x


----------

